# Pictures of Iowa storm 1/21/07



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Just got done for the day Started at 6 AM it it was really coming down (1st Pic) but it slowed down by 7 AM and we had light snow till about 3 PM.


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

A few more. This was a wet snow this time. I think we got 4 to 5"


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Those were some nice looking pictures.... Your truck looks great.!!! :salute: 
Hey by the way can you send some of that my way!!!! All they are calling for is rain.:crying: 
Good luck out there
Rich


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

how'd the new light bar setup work out?


----------



## danny17 (Dec 23, 2005)

good pics and great looking rig...how's the blizzard workin out for you?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

yup..just keep rubbin it in that you've got snow and we don't!!! Looks pretty sweet!!!!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

awesome pictures...did Blizzard change the frame and lights to that...that looks new, havnt seen that before...or is that your custom work?

Jeff


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

NNJSnow;356807 said:


> awesome pictures...did Blizzard change the frame and lights to that...that looks new, havnt seen that before...or is that your custom work?
> 
> Jeff


I built it myself and add new Nighthawks. It works great, now I can see with the plow all the way up. As far as the snow goes, it's odd that the midwest has snow before the East coast. :realmad:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice truck. I am jealous of the snow thing, but it is snowing right now, so I won't complain.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Yea tell me about it...lately we've been getting a dusting to an inch just about every night so its nothing.

I think that frame you built looks awesome...you should patent that and sell the plans to blizzard...that looks a lot better then the big wide frame they have now, yours looks sleeker. Nice job


----------

